# Snow goose hunting in Illinois



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anyone know about snow goose hunting in Illinois? Someone to contact? Good Areas? Spring/Fall? Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## djv (Aug 25, 2005)

check out snowsunlimited.com, they have a good operation at horseshoe lake in s. ill. spring is the best season. if your looking for a do it yourself carlyle lake stacks em up in the spring. we do good at pyramid state park. they have a bunch of public fields you can draw into to hunt. central ill around springfield holds a bunch also. if you wnt more info email me at [email protected]. hope this helps.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you very much! Anybody else have any suggestions


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i just talked to one of the owners of snowsunlimited last week.seems like a good guy.i know they have two pits at horseshoe.he showed me the homemade sillosocks they made,good looking decoys.and sounded like they had good callers too.should kill some geese with those guys.if you choose to go on your own,at pyrmid they don't draw during the spring.first come first serve.i have never evev seen anybody else snowgoose hunting over there.public hunting sucks though because you can't use a 4-wheeler.but you can kill some geese there.good luck.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks rdneibch!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Union County Refuge (just North of Horseshoe Lake) also had good numbers of snows this year. There a clubs around it and a state ran fied on the South side. Not sure if it's first come or draw. Also, they shot some snows around Coffeen lake. Never hunted snows in IL but planning on it next spring.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

It would be great if I could contact all that have had info for me. My email adress is [email protected]- Possibly looking for some snow goose hunting companions.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Still would like some more info if it is available- Thank you very much!


----------

